# Ted Koppel on Electric Grid Cyber Threats



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/lights-out-ted-koppel-on-electric-grid-cyber-threats/



> "Lights Out": Ted Koppel on electric grid cyber threats
> 
> October 27, 2015, 3:32 PM|What happens when terrorists go after U.S. power grids? Emmy and Peabody Award winner Ted Koppel investigates that question in his new book, "Lights Out: A Cyberattack, A Nation Unprepared, Surviving the Aftermath." The veteran newsman joins "CBS This Morning" to discuss the potentially massive toll from a possible full-scale cyberattack.


This was on the morning news and evidently he has done some good research on the subject. Ted Koppel has heard and believes that it is just a matter of time before there is a cyber-attack that takes the grid down.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

On another un-named forum a member had got an advanced copy of this book. He said it was good but really not news to us preppers. He thought it might open the eyes of some of the sheep if they read it.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

hiwall said:


> On another un-named forum a member had got an advanced copy of this book. He said it was good but really not news to us preppers. He thought it might open the eyes of some of the sheep if they read it.


If only Kim and whats his name would tweet about it. Can you imagine if they used thier power for good.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

hiwall said:


> On another un-named forum a member had got an advanced copy of this book. He said it was good but really not news to us preppers. He thought it might open the eyes of some of the sheep if they read it.


I think that many of us are aware of the problems and concerned, but I just happened, kind of by accident, to see this on the morning news. If you watched the video clip, you know that Ted Koppel researched this topic for 2 years. He went to Utah and interviewed Mormon leaders.

It was a great conversation for national news, but how many or few saw it?

My hope is that this will be reported on other channels, and other news forms.

And maybe, Ted Koppel is now a prepper? My guess is that he does not have much influence, but he had Gayle King, Charlie Rose and Nora Donnell talking about the problem. I think this would have to have gotten my attention if I were them. But maybe they are sheep and waiting for someone else to take care of them?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

weedy you are correct of course. Ted Koppel has some name recognition and I think a reputation of not being a wacko. So maybe like I said it will open a few eyes. Especially if they are motivated enough to actually buy and read this book.
But everyone on this forum (and others like this one) already know the score and we are in different stages of readiness. We are mostly all open to teaching and assisting others once they get their eyes open. I hope this book is a best seller.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We pre-ordered the book. I suspect, as do most of you, it has similar messages to One Second After, Lights Out, etc. which were all published under the fiction category. If Koppel's book gets people prepping and, maybe more focus on executable solutions for an aging grid, then it will be worth the read.

Unfortunately, it just might be a handbook for the bad guys to focus in on the weak spots and take them out simultaneously (as was the lead-off story in The Borrowed World).


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

With all due respect, Mr. Koppel is a journalist. His mainstay is researching and summarizing whatever others have to say. Probably better to read and listen to the same sources that Mr. Koppel used. Firsthand knowledge is always better when you can get it...and in this day and age you can.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe if the issue gets raised enough by more "known" people something might be done about it. Also, aggregating the data and noting sources usually provides more credibility than a stand-alone opinion. Of course this assumes the sources have credibility already.

I hope he has success in raising the issue to the right people who are in a position to make the decisions and have a chance at obtaining funding.


----------

